# Fire in Texas-- Everyone Safe?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I saw on the news that there is a big fire going in Texas right now in Eastland county Texas. I know we have a lot of Texans on the forum. You all safe? 

@happybleats I saw your location seems pretty close.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it's close enough that smoke is an issue. Wind Is brutal. Over 40,000 acres lost, several homes..livestock. heart breaking! We are keeping close watch.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gosh that’s so sad. Glad you are ok @happybleats and praying it doesn’t get any closer! Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Glad to hear you are okay. I was worried when I saw how close you are. Here's hoping it will be gotten under control soon. 😔


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Stay safe everyone! Big fires always scare me. It's so difficult to evacuate a farm.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Things are getting bad. People struggling to get animals/livestock to safety. Another fire is blazing near Bluff dale,, about an hour ish north of us. Another about 30 minutes south of us..plus all of Eastalnd area still ablaze. We are surrounded and wind is not letting up. All fires are far enough away at this time but wind can easily change that. We need to be praying for the fire crews for safety. So far one death reported..a police officer died when her car got over come by flames when she was out trying to make sure everyone was safely evacuated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How awful. Will be praying for everyone.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just heard Bluff Dale fire running north (away from us) they are evacuating two smaller town innthe path, Tolar and Lipan.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Stay safe @happybleats 
About an hour ago I smelled smoke and this was just behind our place,,, The fire dept. seems to have control so far.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tolor evacuation has been canceled. Lipan stands


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m almost looking forward to the storms we’re to get tomorrow…It’s supposed to really drop a lot of rain but the severe risk is way up there too so….So, almost but not quite….I really don’t like severe stuff….


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..we need that water to soak the grounds! But severe thunderstorms have their own danger but I think better than fire


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hopfully it brings more than just more wind!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Hopfully it brings more than just more wind!


Amen! It’s so dry and there’s nothing but tinder on the ground….I used to fight these fires in California..I’m going to be up all night watching for hotspots🤬


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It's hard to sleep with all this going on.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I‘ll be thinking and praying for your safety, all you Texan friends!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I think we dodged a bullet, the FD has the fire by me pretty much contained so I’ll just be watching for flare ups thank god.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good!! I'm glad they nip that in the bud quick.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We just got the all clear! PHEW! 😁
I’m praying for everyone else that’s in harms way! 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh no! Who was it involved in the California fires that said the best thing to do with livestock is mark them with wax crayon, take collars off, and open all the gates, or contact regional 4h/FFA groups. We're not fire prone but those stuck with me. 

Thinking of you! Stay safe!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Praying for you all, and everyone who is dealing with this right now!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> Oh no! Who was it involved in the California fires that said the best thing to do with livestock is mark them with wax crayon, take collars off, and open all the gates, or contact regional 4h/FFA groups. We're not fire prone but those stuck with me.
> 
> Thinking of you! Stay safe!


Why mark them with wax crayon?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Omg, I didn’t know about the fires in TX! I’m going to have to contact my brother, sister, and friends who live there. It must be so scary for y’all @happybleats and @GoofyGoat. How are you doing @Feira426?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Why mark them with wax crayon?


Sometimes you dont have time to move your animals. Marking animals so when found later can get back home. Maybe the wax crayon they talk about is simular to those we use to mark those we treated..


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

When I read crayon my mind went to actual crayons you color on paper with. Lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh wow I didn’t know about the fires. We are in NE Texas around Tyler. That’s such sad news about the cop. Just heartbreaking. Everyone stay save out there! Prayers and thoughts of rain sent your way [mention]happybleats [/mention]


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dear Lord. Today is day of tests. Its a day of nerves. Its a day of doubt and fear. Stand by your Texan children. As you did in California. Blanket them in your mercy and sheild them from harm. Keep those flames from them.
Wes ask this in your Holy name
Amen


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Omg, I didn’t know about the fires in TX! I’m going to have to contact my brother, sister, and friends who live there. It must be so scary for y’all @happybleats and @GoofyGoat. How are you doing @Feira426?


We’re fine here, at least for now. Sure hope we get a good rain tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, we’re finally going to get a soaking rain today however the wind is still fierce.Thank god the humidity will be up and that will help with the fires. It’s a Blessing.
@happybleats y‘all doing ok? @Jubillee you ok too?
The news just said “They’re telling ranchers in Erath and Hood Counties to mark their animals and open gates and get people to safety”
To answer the why mark your animals ….It is so you can reclaim them after a disaster. You must have brands, tags or them marked with pictures as proof you’re the owner along with paperwork. That’s why you keep copies in your go kit, along with all important human paperwork.

@Boers4ever watch the weather tonight you’ve got severe stuff coming this evening with golf ball size hail.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for everyone and rain without storms. Please keep us posted


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Why mark them with wax crayon?


Mark them so when animals get rounded up later, you can say "all of mine had a blue stripe on their back," for example. People can help return them to you more easily then. I call those marking sticks wax crayons...not sure what those cheap, oily marking sticks are really called.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are good. Much needed rain..nice and steady although not pouring. Not sure if it's enough for up north of us but we will take what ever help God offers. Keep up the prayers!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> @Boers4ever watch the weather tonight you’ve got severe stuff coming this evening with golf ball size hail.


Yeah it is supposed to start anytime. All the goats are in the barn and the wind stopped blowing, feels like the calm before the storm.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for all!! We are not near the fires at all. I didn't even know about them, I've been so busy. How scary! My parents aren't terribly far from them but far enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is every one doing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The recent rain has helped. Wind is still problematic.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> The recent rain has helped. Wind is still problematic.


Glad you’re ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Glad every one is ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------

